# Audio x inc (Tim's Toyota )



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Working on sub box cover and amp rack


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a beautiful start to what I am sure will be a stunning build.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

filler


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

sanded


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

can't wait to see this finished, gonna be nice


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Old skool IDQ goodness,lovin it.Subscription in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

This is going to be great... Beautiful install for an amazing sounding vehicle. Really something special to hear.

I'm kinda liking that Custom amp in the background...

Humm... Looks familiar....


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Grill in the works?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes grill is in the works


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The contrast looks good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking great !!


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sick. Love the attention to detail


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Been sick ;( so couldn't work on it today, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Saw this today, gonna be an awesome build


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Did you guys glass the back of that sub box? Im not familiar with the car.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lookin good! idq's are awesome subs!!!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the back of the sub box is fiberglass.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

ahhhhhh! Yes we are a brax dealer


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

NICE ENCLOSURE.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Steve,

Nice !


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man you Brax guys are killing us PO folks lol...


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

we have light!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that the sub amp? Very nice!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok now you just are really rubbing it in lol. Great job, now take some photos facing the Brax please.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't have to make the bottom amp rack that may take a little time


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Still have to make the bottom Amp rack not don't damn iPhone


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now that right thare is just plain sexy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

You should hear this SUV.... Now that's sexy...


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

It's will sound better with the new amps and tunning


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my... ?

Only problem I keep getting sad listening to my little system... Thinking about this one... LOL


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Sub'd..........

I like it! It's ashame when such nice stuff is far away, would love to hear it!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the use of PG's DD-5 / DD-10. One of the best 12v Audio devices created!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


>


will this be at freezefest ? I hope so


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he will be...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

dash pods


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

brax matrix 3.1 mids


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyway to get a pic of how the pods look from the front, through the windshield?

I like how the pods are done. Is the box for them sealed?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

sweet mother of Tim that's sexy!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Whats the equipment list besides the Brax amps?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes pods are sealed! And these mids sound great!!! I'm going to re do the tweet pods soon


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Alpine head . Optic to Helix DSP , then to Brax amps


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

going to have to take a break on this one and start on the Other truck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> Alpine head . Optic to Helix DSP , then to Brax amps


What kinda speakers? Cant tell from the pics. All looks friggin awesome btw!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

SouthSyde:

Tweeters are ScanSpeak Illuminator Ring Radiators,
Midranges are Brax Matrix 3.1
Midbass' are Illusion Audio C8
Subwoofer is Image Dynamics


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ_MDX said:


> SouthSyde:
> 
> Tweeters are ScanSpeak Illuminator Ring Radiators,
> Midranges are Brax Matrix 3.1
> ...


O my... That should sound SWEET!!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> we have light!


Another awesome sub amp rack. Are both the Brax amps behind here and are these the only amps running the entire system or did I miss somthing?

Loving the install though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

This is only part of the install... He's exiting for some very "special" amps to get in to complete it.

The Brax amp on the photos is a custom one off amp that powers the subwoofer


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Dang, well that thing looks insane. I'm sub'd to see how the rest will come out. I know its gonna be big.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

What is covering the box?vinyl or paint .very nice


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

It is vinyl.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice meeting you Tim!! You have a nice system that's only going to get better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Jim! It was an absolute pleasure meeting you and getting to hang out. I only wish I could get the chance to listen to your truck.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe at finals this year. We are planning for it now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That would be great.


----------



## steveholt (Feb 25, 2014)

audioxincsq said:


> going to have to take a break on this one and start on the Other truck


looks amazing!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds great too!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really like it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

This is one my favorite vehicles to listen to.... :rockon:


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

What type of truck is this installed in? Looks great !


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

It is a Toyota Sequioa


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I hate that I didn't take the time to listen to this on Sunday Tim......looking back, I even question whether I was there.........the day was long, but it went so fast! I had no idea you had all of this exciting stuff going on. I will have to seek out another opportunity!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I understand Jason as I meant to take another listen to the BRZ. Just not enough time in a day. I would definitely love another demo of the BRZ. Are planning to make in other shows in our area?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll certainly be making a couple in Spartanburg, SC.......and there is a little meet being planned for April in NC - love to entice you to make it up here ?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Tim will have some big new things going on in his truck tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Can't wait to see the twins !!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Brax-liscious


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The Twins


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Steve

These look even better in person...

Sound pretty good as well


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking good man. love that black trim on the IDQ enclosure. your work is always very clean and super professional.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Anxious to see how the amplifier cover progresses..... 

Looking fantastic so far !!!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Tim, I'm curious if this is going to be just a Daily or comp? Also, what size is the sub enclosure?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

It is both my daily driver and comp vehicle. The sub enclosure is just a little under 1 cubic foot. Probably .8-.9 to be exact.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet mother of all that is good....just....wow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Steve,

Any updates to this ?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Amp cover build



















Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I like the shop branding going on.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah you guys do great work, not really stealth but still classy, the way I like it.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve

That's going to look fantastic !!

So excited for Tim, couldn't be a nicer guy...


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Tim is super nice guy


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks beautiful.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Long shot, but any chance this vehicle going to SBN?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just made this one of my computer's wallpaper.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish we were going but Tim and I will be at the Tenn speed expo show


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous !!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like a MRI table to me! Lol


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks awesome. Your talent is off the charts. I'd love to see and hear this one day.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Ill take a video of it for everybody when I go up there and meet up with steve and tim.

1 week!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

that looks awesome guys


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

vol knob


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice, just the right spot too


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you experiment with tweeter locations? I think IStundra had his tweeters in that location and then ended up moving them inboard. I have mine inboard but always wonder if they would be better in the sail panels. Just curious.
How did it sound with that setup? (I am curious because I have the same dash..)


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

power supply hook up


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

done,,,,, for now


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Fantastic work Steve !!!

Can't wait to see this in person.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

And so far 2 best of show SQ wins!







with a score of 86!!!


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice Trophy, Medal and Score....


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Just thought I would update this thread... 

This system won the MECA World Finals in Modified Class and the IASCA World Finals...

Fantastic job by both Tim & Steve. Hands down one of the finest sounding systems I've listened to recently.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Agreed, Tim did great this year for sure.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

i'm not sure if someone has asked already, but what is that red adhesive that you are using?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

A little update to this build log. Not much has changed in the way of install. I went to the World Finals in Huntsville this past weekend. I entered both Meca and IASCA. I took the World Championship in Meca Modified class for the second year in a row and 3rd place in IASCA Amateur class. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate all the help and support Steve Cook and Team AudioX has given me. If you are within driving distance or have the means to get him your vehicle don't hesitate to do it. Steve Cook has helped me transform and take my truck to the next level. His tuning abilities are top notch. Steve is a class act and it is an honor to be on Team AudioX with him and the other teammates.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Steve is top notch, very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

One of the best sounding vehicle's I've had the pleasure to listen to !

Owned by one of the kindest guys you could ever meet... so glad to call him a friend !

The skills that Steve Cook has demonstrated on Tim's Toyota is just spectacular... The few times I've met Steve... simply a Class Act...!

Congrats Tim !
Very well deserved


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent Tim.

Team AudioX.......!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats again Tim!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow but wow! Beautiful build!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nicely done my friend!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Steve Cook is absolutely first rate at everything.....he did both my vehicles and even found a way to get me a ride to his shop to pick up the truck. He's not only a top notch tuner and fabricator....he's a top notch human being. I won't take my vehicles anywhere else.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

#1 BigMike: thanks!

rockytophigh: yes Steve Cook and the AudioX crew are awesome. Steve is the only person besides me that I trust to work on my vehicle. He is the best fabricator and tuner that I know.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the demo- it sure is a fun truck to listen to!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

One of the finest sounding vehicles I've had the please to listen to. ..!

... and that Tim guy, he's ok also...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Tsmith, you have got one amazing looking SUV. Steve has done such an excellent job building this for you. Belated Congrats on your winnings at Finals.

What midranges are you using (SB 4s or 5s) and what midbass are you using in the doors (I assume)?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am running the Brax Matrix 3.1 mids and for midbass I am running the Morel Elate 9s in the doors.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations, did I miss the listing in full of what equipment you are running throughout ?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

How much modification was needed to fit the Morel 9s into the doors? Was there enough clearance between the door frame and the door or did you have to remold the panel?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

There was enough clearance. The Morel Elate 9s are very shallow drivers  No major modification to the door panel was needed. The panel is still stock


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

final list equipment and system setup.. Champ!! I didnt get alot of time to talk to you during finals but I have always wondered..


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

The equipment list currently is:

Alpine INE-W957hd headunit
Helix DSP Pro w/ director processor
Brax Matrix MX4 amp
Brax Matrix MX2 amp
Brax SPL Competition amp
Scanspeak R2004 tweeters
Brax Matrix 3.1 mids
Morel Elate 9s midbass
Image Dynamics IDQ 12 sub


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Dang, you went in armed to the teeth lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2015)

"Pretty nice stuff".... those Brax 3.1 mids are ok....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Tsmith said:


> The equipment list currently is:
> 
> Alpine INE-W957hd headunit
> Helix DSP Pro w/ director processor
> ...


Was it just the single idq in it at finals? Been trying to decide if a 12w6 is enough in the old ladies Venza...


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it was just a single 12" sub. There might be some updates for this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

.... Chchchchanges....

Doing my best David Bowie impression.....

Looking forward to seeing what you improve upon... truly spectacular system


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a few things that I want to try. We will see if indeed it is an improvement. But I have to keep trying


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

Tsmith said:


> I have a few things that I want to try. We will see if indeed it is an improvement. But I have to keep trying


Maybe a BIG Cup.... down the line....???


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Tsmith said:


> The equipment list currently is:
> 
> Alpine INE-W957hd headunit
> Helix DSP Pro w/ director processor
> ...


thank Tim!!!!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats on finals Tim. I didn't get a chance to hear it at finals but I'm sure it was on point. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Tsmith said:


> I have a few things that I want to try. We will see if indeed it is an improvement. But I have to keep trying


Me thinks that's a damn slippery slope, look at your mentor's Avalanche.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

Just thought I would bump up Tim's truck thread.... he's going to be at the Sonus GT and Freezefest next weekend.... 

If you're attending either of those events... please ask for a demo. .. his Sequoia is superb !


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

kicking myself for being at sonus and not getting a demo. I also have the same dash in my tundra.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

audioxincsq said:


> we have light!


That ^^^^ is why I am a machinist and not an install guru!
All the while machining that heat-sink I never would have thought about or envisioned how freaking amazing it would look back-lit from the top like that!
That is freaking bad-ass!!!! Glad I stumbled across this. That is simply amazing. kudos to whoever came up with that idea!'

EDIT: Soo sorry to hear about the fate of that heat-sink!!!!!! It will never cease to amaze me how poorly people are willing to treat other peoples property once they take their money.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------

